# Halibut



## cheech (Mar 23, 2006)

Some friends brought back some Halibut from Alaska for me.

It is just a small piece about 4 x 4.

How do I smoke this up?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Cheech!
      You are one fortunate dude! Halibut is one of my favorite fish. First, recognize that it is a very white  tender fish. Smoke it lightly .... I like Peach wood.  Then serve it with a fruit relish .... something like mango or pinapple. Absolutely fine!


----------



## cheech (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you have any suggestions for time and temp?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 24, 2006)

My experience with grilling fish is to look for it to start flaking.  Sort of like you would do with Salmon.  I'm not sure how long a halibut would take though in a smoker.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cheech,
     The time will vary with the thickness of the fish. But just guessing .... for a 3/4 to 1 inch piece smoked at around 180 - 200* probably around 30 to 40 minutes until the meat is nice and flakey. But be careful, it's easy to over cook fish. Good Luck!


----------

